# Early spring panfish



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Does anyone ever do any good panfishing this early in the year? Never tried this early. Tips and tricks much appreciated!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Welcome aboard!! I've never done any good this early. Of course I fish a spot for 15 min and if nothing I move or leave.


----------



## Black swamp rat (Sep 24, 2010)

Try tight lining on the bottom with worms.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep, i chase panfish on and off all year long. You can certainly do good on some days but the bad days are much harder to endure. I just spent 2 hours casting at a little reservoir hoping to find some decent crappie i was catching late last fall. Wind is blowing steady probably 15mph with higher gusts, 37° air temp and snow flying occasionally. My catch was 2 bluegill and a bass that the grand total length of all 3 _maybe_ measured 10". I'm still trying to warm up, felt colder than when i ice fish. haha

I pretty much use some of the same techniques that i use ice fishing. Tiny jigs with maggots or waxworms pegged under a float are usually the best option. Dropper spoons with a single hook work good too, just add a waxworm. If they are a little more aggressive, i bump up a jig size and tie on a hair jig or a little larger spoon with a treble. Still tip with a waxworm. Tend to set my depth deep and just move things slow. I fish the same areas where i catch panfish later in the spring..... just deeper. 

The better days for me are usually sunny days on warming trends. Late day bite is usually better than mornings too. But then again, can't catch nothin' from the recliner.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks for the tips. I was thinking of the same things for ice fishing too. I’m going to try Monday and will post if I do any good. Would love to get on some panfish.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Fishing75 said:


> ........Would love to get on some panfish.


So would I.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Pretty early but Attica gave you the best advice. Using Ice Fishing techniques because the fish are still in their Winter mode and not as aggressive with their feeding right now. In other words, they're not likely to chase moving targets like cast and retrieve baits. Once the water warms and you see some of the early bug hatches then you can bet the fish will be more active and feeding more aggressively. So, if you're fishing a pond, that water will warm quicker than a larger or deeper body of water. Tight lines!!


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

I took my sons when they were 5 and 8 years old out to a friend’s farm pond, more to just get out than seriously fish. On a hunch, I set them up at a shallow cove on the north end. Surprisingly, they got into the gills using small jigs/twister tails under a float with no bait. They really got excited about “tricking” the fish with no bait!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

If you have any shallow lakes with boat docks,metal lifts,or lily pads,then you should have a great ice out crappie nite on said lakes. 
I've had my best days ever breaking skim ice with my ksyak to get to shallow coves with metal boat lifts or areas full of dead lily pads. Bite really peaks at about 38°F,an sometimes will hold in the same areas all thru the spawn....
And the same areas hold some of the biggest bluegills of the year at ice out as well.. .

Fir deeper lakes try fishing the creek mouths flowing in during the first few warm days in late winter,you might be surprised. Good luck!!!


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have had some good crappie days in late February and March. I think the weekly rain storm, followed by muddy, high water.... then followed by quickly dropping levels make it tough.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Harry1959 said:


> I have had some good crappie days in late February and March. I think the weekly rain storm, followed by muddy, high water.... then followed by quickly dropping levels make it tough.


Yes,they do no doubt... but also keep in mind.dirty water warms faster on sunny days then clear water. Its pit me on an few bites before.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yes,they do no doubt... but also keep in mind.dirty water warms faster on sunny days then clear water. Its pit me on an few bites before.


 I prefer stained water to real clear for crappie fishing, I prefer to not to be brown though


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I was out today, only managed 2 small bass(8inches) and one Gill 7inches. Caught the bluegill and thought I was on a school, but not another bite after.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Forgot to mention, was using ice jig with gulp waxies under slip bobber


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Fish the north end on a south wind day. Keep the wind in your face...always, in the spring. The warmest water will pile up along the shoreline and that's where the bugs and the panfish will be found. I've caught 14" crappie not more than 3' from the shoreline in golf course ponds. 

Ice fishing jigs with spikes under a float works great. Be quiet...shallow water requires stealth. You can literally catch anything that swims in that body of water on a sunny, windy day in the early spring.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

I fished all around the pond and res. Shallow, deep and everything in between. Twitched it, let it still. Twitched pause. Not much going yet. Either they haven’t moved up in numbers close enough to cast from shore, or the stained water had them finicky. Aw well maybe will try again later this week and later when gets warm. Will report back if I do any good


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Sometimes you can be fishing too deep below your float.Remember that this time of year the warmest waters are creek mouths,west shore lines 'cause they get the most sunshine and high in the water column.You would be surprised how high those fish can be.Just ask anybody trolling now in the western basin.Good Luck. IMO


----------

